# Season's Greetings and Congrats



## Fox (31 December 2009)

Thought I'd move the well wishes from the Options Mentoring thread to its own thread instead, lest we pollute Options Mentoring with too much chatter.

Congratulations Grinder for being a proud new dad !!! Yes, sleep will be precious from now onwards . I wish you and your family all the best.

Perhaps you could start Baby Grinder on the Greeks as bed time reading .


----------



## wayneL (31 December 2009)

Yep, congrats Grinder. 

I am visualizing a TWS screen in the baby's room... tweaking Greeks on the SPX and changing nappies at 3:30 AM seem to go together.........


.......but perhaps only an options trader could think of such symbiosis! 

Godspeed!


----------



## cutz (1 January 2010)

Fox said:


> Perhaps you could start Baby Grinder on the Greeks as bed time reading




Yep, it's a good way of earning pocket money.

Congratulations Grinder on your new addition.


----------



## Grinder (2 January 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes and advice guys. Never to early to learn the greeks, will open up a baby grinder account for him.


----------



## mazzatelli (2 January 2010)

Congrats!!!
It's good training for staying up to trade US markets...
Perhaps dangle this image above Baby Grinder's bed...


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> Congrats!!!
> It's good training for staying up to trade US markets...
> Perhaps dangle this image above Baby Grinder's bed...




LOL

Baby Grinder probably will grasp it much more quickly than us brain (and liver) damaged adults.

Be careful what you say though, Baby Grinder might grow up to be a MM and rip us all off in our dotage.


----------



## Fox (3 January 2010)

wayneL said:


> ... Baby Grinder might grow up to be a MM and rip us all off in our dotage.



Heavens! No! I'm sure Grinder will keep Junior on the side of good :engel: and not evil :evilburn:

Can I suggest a more suitable bed time reading material, an epic battle between good and evil. A battle that Daddy Grinder agonizes over daily: Theta Vs Gamma. 

I present: Tyler's Clash of the Greeks


----------



## sails (6 January 2010)

Congratulations Grinder and I'm sure baby Grinder will help you stay awake for night trading... 

We're on the move again, so probably won't be posting for a little while.

Anyway, all the best to everyone for 2010...


----------



## Grinder (7 January 2010)

He sure is Sails. Might even do me some good and make me trade more than the last 2 hours on the US. Hope you'll still be throwing on a trade or two yourself.

Hope we can all make some doh this year, best of luck to all my fellow options traders  (know it aint about luck though)


----------



## Fox (20 February 2010)

Grinder said:


> He sure is Sails. Might even do me some good and make me trade more than the last 2 hours on the US.



Hi Grinder,
I just posted a question on the "Options Mentoring" thread about frequency of adjusting and monitoring your trades. Looks like you monitor only the last 2 hours of the US trading day. So, you have found this to work well for you?

I used to think that you traded through the night and slept during the day. I presume you are somewhere on the east coast of Australia. The last two hours of the US trading day is not too bad ie. in terms of sleep deprivation. If you could, would you prefer to trade more than the last 2 hours?


----------



## Grinder (22 February 2010)

Fox said:


> Hi Grinder,
> I just posted a question on the "Options Mentoring" thread about frequency of adjusting and monitoring your trades. Looks like you monitor only the last 2 hours of the US trading day. So, you have found this to work well for you?
> 
> I used to think that you traded through the night and slept during the day. I presume you are somewhere on the east coast of Australia. The last two hours of the US trading day is not too bad ie. in terms of sleep deprivation. If you could, would you prefer to trade more than the last 2 hours?





In Melbourne. I trade only the last 2 hours as I have a day job to go to also. I find the last 2 hours more than enough time to get my trades on, manage positions, adjust etc.. 

Now with the little one I occationally find myself getting up when my partner does just to see what the markets are doing in the earlier parts of the day. It has it's benefits if the market is really moving and I'm able to get on or close out of a position but other than that I find most of the volume is in the last 2 hours so it works out well.

on a side note: most likely re- locating to North America this year, be able to trade allday if i want.:jump:


----------

